# New shelter and play yard



## 91baby (Jan 15, 2013)

Just finished setting up our shelter and play yard for the girls. The building is one we built for our dogs years ago and just never got rid of it. Worked out well for the kids, they love being in the "pent house" as we call it. We are new to goats and are really enjoying the girls and planning the play yard. The table and chairs was for us to feed, oh well, they had different ideas. LOL


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

They look very happy! What are their names?


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

That's really great! What a wonderful home they have.


----------



## 91baby (Jan 15, 2013)

Sylvie said:


> They look very happy! What are their names?


Imari and Bombshell (Shelly)


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Too cool! What a great space! Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice! :thumbup:


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

What a cute little playhouse! Lovely girls too.


----------

